# Looking for an exotic road bike



## teisco (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking for an exotic road bike, Italian or even Paramount. Where is a good place to look besides evil bay ?


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 22, 2015)

What size?
   I have Olmo , Coppi, Rochet , Frejus, & Paramount (newer 1972-73 bike).
  direct :
bike884@aol.com


----------



## teisco (Sep 26, 2015)

Detroitbike,,,how do I get in touch with you? I left you a PM and also emailed you but no reply? Anyone know how to contact this user?


----------



## BentSpoke (Oct 25, 2015)

What decade, price, condition, size ??  If you are specific, you may get offers. Otherwise, a visit to Goodwill - word of mouth - Classic Rendezvous.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 26, 2015)

not totally a hijack, but I used this photo on another forum to show how _al dente_ could be used as a praise of style by grouping it with _ciò che è italiano_ 




the man is dressed to the teeth, and his bicycle is styling.


----------

